# Is Bachelors Degree really necessary to get an employment visa in dubai ?



## Taimoor Jadoon (Apr 23, 2009)

I wanted to know if the Bachelors degree really necessary to get an employment visa in Dubai.. I have a 2 year Diploma from Centennial College Toronto Canada.. In addition to that I just finished my 4 year Degree in Business from a university in Canada. The problem i have is that I cant get my university degree till june of this year so I cant really get it attested from the embassy before that obviously.. I want to leave for Dubai by May... So the question I have is that should I get my college diploma attested by the embassy and take it with me ? Would I be able to get an employment visa based on that ? or do I have to wait for the Degree ? I can get a letter from my university saying that I finished my 4 year degree and would get my degree in june.....

I recently have no job offers but I just want to go in Dubai, stay a couple of months and settle down If I get a job there...
Please let me know If anyone can help me with this issue..
Thank You


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No you don't need one.


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon (Apr 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No you don't need one.[/QUOTE
> 
> Should i get my diploma attested though ? Is that good enough to get me an employment visa If i get a job there ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get everything you can attested cos it's easier for you to do there...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Educational documentation requirement is based on the nature of job and visa position, 

say for example if you are applying for a Doctor job you need MBBS degree , but for para medical staff degree is not required.

Secondly if you able to get managerial post like Manager Accounts etc then degree is must for issuance of visa , but if the position is accountant diploma is sufficient. 

Alternatively you can take managerial position and inform your prospective employer's HR that you do not possess degree right now and it will take time. HR will accommodate you.


All documents whether its degree or diploma / certificate must be attested and in English. 

For attestation you must first notarized it , then take it to Foreign Affairs Office and them submit it to UAE Embassy in Canada. ( For details check another thread : Canada degree attestation)

Keep your degree letter handy for prospective employers.

Best of Luck!








Taimoor Jadoon said:


> I wanted to know if the Bachelors degree really necessary to get an employment visa in Dubai.. I have a 2 year Diploma from Centennial College Toronto Canada.. In addition to that I just finished my 4 year Degree in Business from a university in Canada. The problem i have is that I cant get my university degree till june of this year so I cant really get it attested from the embassy before that obviously.. I want to leave for Dubai by May... So the question I have is that should I get my college diploma attested by the embassy and take it with me ? Would I be able to get an employment visa based on that ? or do I have to wait for the Degree ? I can get a letter from my university saying that I finished my 4 year degree and would get my degree in june.....
> 
> I recently have no job offers but I just want to go in Dubai, stay a couple of months and settle down If I get a job there...
> Please let me know If anyone can help me with this issue..
> Thank You


----------

